

Too Many Ads, Google? Google Now Showing Just 22% Organic Results - tristanperry
http://www.computerlover.com/general/too-many-google-ads-22-percent.php

======
nextparadigms
This is misleading. From the headline you'd think that the rest 78% are all
ads, but that includes all the white space and space for menu, etc. In reality
it seems the ads occupy about as much as the organic results.

Is that too much space for ads anyway? Perhaps. But the headline and what the
article is implying and how they calculated this, is still misleading.

